# factory 16 17 18 inch wheels for cruze



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

also has anyone ever purchased anything from CARiD.com - Car Accessories, Truck Accessories they have factory spoilers and several other items and they also have custom made wheels which i believe can be ordered for the cruze


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

No to either. Never heard of either, sorry


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

car ID has avertisments on here in fact im looking at one while typing this message.....??????


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

CarID has some good stuff but their website needs some work


----------

